# Copy-editing work in Singapore?



## ELH1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

Does anyone here have or know about a reputable source for headhunters or recruiters that will hire copy-editors? 

Thanks


----------



## anthonyjeremiel (Oct 13, 2008)

*employment websites*

Try looking at some employment websites.

We have many recruitment agencies here in Singapore. maybe you can send in your CV to them. 



ELH1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone here have or know about a reputable source for headhunters or recruiters that will hire copy-editors?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

hi there ...

There are quite a number of English language positions with advertising etc but my friend who works for a major headhunter, in the Media department, says that the positions worth anything are mainly managerial and sales, esp. right now with the economic downturn.

Malaysia is another option. 

I've heard on the grapevine that there are a number of positions available there in media / advertising ... the money isn't brilliant, but certainly good enough. And Malaysia is much cheaper to live in than Sing ... 

I'd suggest contacting some of the major headhunters re: positions ... 

Cheers
ini_niki


----------

